# Adobe's on-line color 'wheel'



## Didereaux (Nov 14, 2015)

Not so much an article as a very useful resource.  Play with this a bit there is a myriad of combinations to examine.  I find it extremely useful, maybe someone else will as well.
Adobe Color CC


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 14, 2015)

+1.

That used to be known as Kuler, and yeah, it's a great tool.  It should still be in Photoshop as an extension (I'm running CS6 and it's there for me).


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 15, 2015)

Fascinating tool. Not sure how it would be used in day to day work?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 15, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> Fascinating tool. Not sure how it would be used in day to day work?


Color grading.   It's useful to help determine what colors will best compliment the primary colors of your scene.  Or when you're building your shot you can use this to determine what colors to use to best compliment your subject.


----------



## RitchieE24 (Dec 11, 2015)

I use this all the time at work!  Being a half colour-stupid (i.e. blind), I use this as a bit of a helper with my design stuff.  I use a lot of colour so it's nice to not have to think as hard at it, or get someone else with eyes (one of the lovely ladies) to make sure I haven't created a colour-blind "masterpiece".


----------

